# outdoor enclosures



## Tom O. (May 31, 2011)

Here's a pic of my outdoor enclosures for my Red-foots:








De weeds are now growing in there.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice, it looks really dry though. Will you spray it down when they are in there?


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 1, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Very nice, it looks really dry though. Will you spray it down when they are in there?



Yes, I will spray when they are in.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 1, 2011)

How large are your RFs? The enclosure should be watered often, especially if you live in a dry climate. You might want to plant some hibiscus or rose of sharon in there for shade, as well as add something for them to drink out of. Dont count on those weeds lasting very long!  All together nice enclosure.


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 1, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> How large are your RFs? The enclosure should be watered often, especially if you live in a dry climate. You might want to plant some hibiscus or rose of sharon in there for shade, as well as add something for them to drink out of. Dont count on those weeds lasting very long!  All together nice enclosure.



Thanks, Its is not ready yet.
My red-foots are now between 6 and 8.5 cm. 
I spray every night, there is now a small pool in there and there's a hibiscus plant and other plants that provide shade.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice enclosure! I want to see pictures of the updated one


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 1, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Nice enclosure! I want to see pictures of the updated one



Tanks, tomorrow I will work normally on the enclosures and I will take pictures again


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks good. You may put some cypress mulch down for added humidity and moisture.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 3, 2011)

Tom,
This looks really nice. What are measurements? I agree with putting down the mulch or sod to keep it moist.


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 3, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Looks good. You may put some cypress mulch down for added humidity and moisture.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## mctlong (Jul 3, 2011)

Tortoise heaven! Do I see strawberries in there? These are some very lucky redfoots.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 3, 2011)

mctlong said:


> Tortoise heaven! Do I see strawberries in there? These are some very lucky redfoots.



Yes you see strawberries and thanks alot!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! It looks great now! So much yummy food to eat for your redfoots.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! What else do you have planted in there? It looks like a salad garden


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

NOW it looks like a good redfoot pen. Nice job Tom.

Where are you?


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job, I hope my Sulcata pen comes out as nice and lush  I love having the trees and bushes around it to provide different areas of basking and shade!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow it's looking really good. You'll have some really happy shells for sure!


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Very nice! What else do you have planted in there? It looks like a salad garden



Thanks!
I have planted Hibiscus, strawberries and many species of weeds.



Tom said:


> NOW it looks like a good redfoot pen. Nice job Tom.
> 
> Where are you?



Thank you!
I am from Belgium.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2011)

I was wondering about the shade cloth on the side. Do you think the tortoise may be able to push under it? I thought you might pile dirt up against the bottom of it.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Great job, I hope my Sulcata pen comes out as nice and lush  I love having the trees and bushes around it to provide different areas of basking and shade!



Thank you!
Today they are outside and they use the shade very much. 



SnakeyeZ said:


> Wow it's looking really good. You'll have some really happy shells for sure!



Thank you! 



emysemys said:


> I was wondering about the shade cloth on the side. Do you think the tortoise may be able to push under it? I thought you might pile dirt up against the bottom of it.



I will do a wooden plank against the shade cloth.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 9, 2011)

Tom O. said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise heaven! Do I see strawberries in there? These are some very lucky redfoots.
> ...



Very Nice set up Tom....The reds will grind them berry bushes to the ground..." they love um ...plant and fruit" ....Nice job! .....

JD~


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > mctlong said:
> ...



Thanks!!
That's is not a problem, i can buy new strawberries. 

Some pic's of the inside.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I see a stinging nettle. Those darned things are really heck to get rid of. I have them in my box turtle habitat too. I'm really good at pulling them when I see them, and yet they come up every year!

Your habitat is very natural-looking. I like it. (wish I had the little "thumbs up" icon on my comuter.  )


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think I see a stinging nettle. Those darned things are really heck to get rid of. I have them in my box turtle habitat too. I'm really good at pulling them when I see them, and yet they come up every year!
> 
> Your habitat is very natural-looking. I like it. (wish I had the little "thumbs up" icon on my comuter.  )



Thank you!
I pulling them to out and still i see coming little stinging nettle up i really hate that things. 


this is the group that lives in there.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 9, 2011)

do I see some pansies in there too? You have a nice hurd! Very pretty.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> do I see some pansies in there too? You have a nice hurd! Very pretty.



Thanks!
And yes you see pansies too.


----------



## Balboa (Jul 9, 2011)

Great Job! I can't really think of much to add, all the plant life is the big thing. It seemed like it took forever in mine to get things to start growing.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Great Job! I can't really think of much to add, all the plant life is the big thing. It seemed like it took forever in mine to get things to start growing.



Thanks!
At first nothing grew but after a few rainy days all weeds growing very much.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 9, 2011)

two video's

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i390/Tmme1/?action=view&current=Video.mp4


http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i390/Tmme1/?action=view&current=Video2.mp4


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 9, 2011)

Tom O. said:


> two video's
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i390/Tmme1/?action=view&current=Video.mp4
> 
> ...



very cute


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > two video's
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 10, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > two video's
> ...



Thanks!



lynnedit said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Tom O. said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good! Must be nice for the tortoises all grown in like that.


----------



## Tom O. (Jul 30, 2011)

On the 3 pic you can see a red-foot.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Tom O. said:


> On the 3 pic you can see a red-foot.



I can see him... barely. Didn't notice the first time.


----------



## mrfun39 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's amazing...................lucky red's!!!!!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Jul 30, 2011)

Tom O. said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I think I see a stinging nettle. Those darned things are really heck to get rid of. I have them in my box turtle habitat too. I'm really good at pulling them when I see them, and yet they come up every year!
> ...




Tom
Now that is some very beautiful animals you have there.
I like the yellow scutes & very smooth shell growth.
Did you buy them this way or did you raise them from Hatchlings>
Nice enclosure as well 
GOOD JOB
Mike D.


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 1, 2011)

81SHOVELHEAD said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...





Thanks Mike D.
I buy the first 3 when they was 4 months and the little guy was 2 months they got already a very smooth shell growth.


----------

